# Swift rear waste tank metal carrier rust!



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Our 2007 Swift motorhome came to us with very low mileage and looked almost as good as new which was great at the price we paid.

However the rear waste tank carrier which is steel and seemed to be coated in a plastic black coating was rusting as the coating had lifted and water was rusting it's way along.

Today I've just unbolted the whole assembly and stripped the old paint/coating off. Next step is to angle grind it down and re-paint.

I have to say it's the worst coated metal I've ever seen and was completely red with rust under what was left of the paint/coating.

I'd glanced under a number of other swifts on site and noticed they all seem to suffer this fate. I guess the metals think and it would take decades before it failed but it makes the under side of the van look tatty and neglected.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the warning - we'll check ours.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

My pre swift autocruise is the same, probably all sourced from same supplier.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok all cleaned, Painted and re-assembled.
Looks much better now and I took the oppertunity to touch up the few small pots of rust on bits and bobs underneath while I was under there.

Also had a chance to check the 4 silencer suspension rubbers which I noticed had all split before our last trip.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for that, as MrsW says we (I) will have a look at ours - have you taken any pictures of the problem as it would be good to know where exactly you identified it......

Just hoping since "a picture is worth a thousand words" and it might spur others to check too....... 8O 

Dave


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I have the paint, I have the rust but do not have the inclination (1st class degree in procrastination). Your efforts might just spur me on, thanks.

Dave


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

I had the same issue too, wirebrushed mine down and covered with waxoyle rather than repainted.

T


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

i had the same over xmas with my freash water tank but the bracket did break.
so i made some new brackets out of stainless steel and bolted it back in .
the old brackets where only held in by small salf tapper screws


----------



## Turkeyman (Sep 20, 2010)

We've got a 2010 Autocriuse Starburst , the fresh water carrier is painted metal and going rusty but waste water tank has a galvanised carrier!


----------

